# Help With Furnace Pilot Light!!



## Barterazia (Apr 2, 2019)

We have an old suburban NT 16 furnace in our motor home, and we're trying to get it going for the season. We can't figure out how to light the pilot light on the furnace, and can't find any helpful information online. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

Before you begin, make sure there is proper ventilation by opening the windows, in case of a propane leak. First turn on propane, make sure power is off then Open the Access Control Panel and light up the pilot program, locate the pilot light by opening the access control panel. Turn the control knob to let propane flow through. If you can use the striker system, all you need to do is tap it and wait for the pilot to light up.


----------

